# FAC - Jan'11



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Once again Happy New Year! Here's hoping that 2011 brings us all good health and great fiber acquisitions.
Here's an Irish toast for the new year:
In the New Year,
may your right hand always be stretched out in friendship,
but never in want.
-Irish 

This is the FAC (Fiber Arts Chat). We come together here to talk about all things in our lives. Some is fibery, most is not. If you are new to this forum please talk the time to introduce yourself. Ask questions, pick brains. We are here for you. This is a good place to do it. If you have just been reading and always wanted to post, please step forward and let us know who you are. All of our long time members this is a great place to post if you don't have time for a long post. Pop in and just says something like, "Hey, I've been busy but I'm still around.". We love all of our members. So please take the time to stop for a minute and say hello.

I finished a pair of slippers that look like frogs for my great-nephew. I forgot to take pictures :smack They were made out of that Polar Knit yarn http://www.polarknit.com/itoolkit.asp?pg=KNITTING_KITS It is a very interesting yarn to work with. If you scroll down you will see the frog slippers. 

Now I'm working on a cardigan sweater for my great-nephew, it's another kit my sister gave me to knit up http://www.alterknitkits.com/ it's the cardigan on the right side of this page. The yarn is merino but doesn't feel that soft. I'm hoping it is the dye they used. It is an indigo in three shades and it rubs off on your hands while you knit so you need to be careful what clothes you wear while you knit. It hasn't rubbed off too badly so far. The pattern is written strangely and the way the woman recommends you knit is rather interesting. Here is what she says in the beginning of the enclosed paperwork; " My grandmother taught me to knit by putting the right side needle under my arm(half way between my elbow and my arm-pit). This secures it, my right hand palm balancing the needle and the fingers of my right hand can focus on twisting the yarn around the needle. This gives an even tension, is faster and is easier on the wrists!" The picture she has of her hands looks so painful and awkward, especially of her wrists. I tried it and it is very awkward. Do any of you knit like this when you knit with straight needles?


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Ow, that sounds painful, however, based on the written description alone, and not picturing the painful looking photo, I would assume that she is describing Cottage Knitting? Watching Yarn Harlot do it makes me pea green with envy, but I cannot seem to manage. 

Thanks by the way for the Quince and Co. link! I was completely sucked in and bought! a pattern, the Linden Hat - and two skeins of yarn in Bird Egg. I wanted to make the Bird and Vine mitts on Rav in the same color, with Egret as the contrast, but Bird Egg is back ordered in Chickadee, so I will wait. I am justifying this purchase to myself and my husband by saying I don't have a hat. I have never really, at least not one I liked. Even as a child, all I ever had was the hood on my coat or one of those fifty cent stockinette types; made from acryllic, too small even on my average sized head, ugly color, and full of static electricity. I would rather not wear a hat, but I am finding I need to now, as I stay warmer over all that way and it protects my infection prone ears from the cold and wind. So there it is, I spent a little of my spring seed stash cash on a hat. I think I am perfectly ok with it! 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful New Year's day and planning and plotting for the fresh new slate before us!

Jessie


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Happy New Year everyone! It's been ages since I've posted. Spent the fall doing a major clean-out (basement, cabin/workshop); then I spent several weeks at my parents' who are definitely showing signs of their old ages (90+). Unlike the last two years when their illnesses intervened, I was able to be home for Christmas and got here before the snow flew. 

Spinning and knitting are never far away and certainly serve to keep the stress level down. The mindless knitting is lots of mittens from handspun for the afghansforAfghans charity. The more serious knitting: a cabled cardigan from the top down, and I'm just starting a stranded vest using Fair Isle patterns. I dyed and spun all the yarn and decided to do it the traditional way, using a knitting belt which keeps the right needle stationary similarly to holding it under your arm. Since I normally knit continental and am doing this by throwing with both colors in my right hand, it's going to take me ages to finish, but I'm determined!

It's great to see so many new people on the list and so many wonderful projects being done. I know how enabling this list can be as it got me back to spinning after a 20-yr. hiatus. I hope I can post more often in the New Year.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Happy New Year to everyone. We had a quiet evening at home. I have lots to do today because church is here tomorrow. We are fixing a turkey today so we can do turkey sandwiches tomorrow. 

Marchie, that sweater you are going to make is so sweet. I would love to do something like that one day. I am trying not to stock up and buy ahead. It is hard though. I want to do up what I have. I will have more fleeces here before too long. Good news is that my wheel is finally fixed and working!!! YIPPEE!!!

Menagerie, if you go to the blog on the link above, you will see a post about how she knits. The picture is there and it does look painful. You got ME sucked in and I looked up the Quince and Co. I have them bookmarked for future reference. 

Katherine, it is always good to hear you check in. Maybe because I am originally from KY.  I am glad you got to spend time with your parents. I was going through the yarn and stuff I have to see what all was there. I found the shawl or throw that my Mom was working on when she died. I just held it close and cried. I miss her so much. Love on them as I know you do. I hear people like you say the mindless knitting of lots of this or that and wonder if I will ever get to that level. I have been working on this same pair of socks forever it seems like. I showed them to my sweet Mother-in-love on Christmas day and told her that I would finish them as quickly as I could and get them to her. I am doing 2 at a time on a #2 circular. I have turned the heels and I am on the way to the cuff.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh my, I should have checked the blog in the first place! Sorry about that, and thanks Mrs. H! Her finger looks like it might end up stuck that way! 

Katherine, it is wonderful that you got to spend time with your parents, and my goodness are you busy with the knitting! I await the day that I have finally knitted long enough for my fingers and brain to just do it and I am able to take on more than a project or two at a time!

So glad I am not alone in the entanglement caused by the lovlies on the Quince and Co. site! 

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine how wonderful to hear from you. I figured you were busy as usual with parents of house stuff. I wish I had your energy


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Happy New Year!

We had a house full of folks yesterday afternoon / early evening. The ages ranged from 70's down to 4 months. Some of the folks didn't know each other at the beginning of the evening, but since we all have similar goals, morals, ideas, it was a wonderful time and new friendships were made.

I think we almost had as many infants/toddlers/preschool children as we did adults. Everyone had fun and no one went home hungry!

I'm pretty stiff & sore today. Yesterday was unseasonably warm and most of the snow & ice were melting. I took a hard fall on the ice and fell on my hip. Ouch!

My DD & DGD are heading home tomorrow, so I'm getting in as much baby time as I can. That little one just loves her Grammy & I love her to pieces!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Happy New Year Everyone! :nanner:
I had a very nice evening yesterday, spent it at the church for a chili cook off and short service, ran by wally world and home by 11:30 to check on the newest baby goat. (born yesterday afternoon!) 
I spent the newest moments of the year in the best way possible (well, spinning would have been good too!) I cast on for socks for my DD to wear with her new boots. :happy0035:
I also printed off several hat patterns. One of the teen girls at church asked if I could knit her one with flaps. She wanted teal and purple, and low and behold I found teal and purple yarn for sale - together - on a fiber group. Snatched that up and looked at lots of patterns on Ravelry last night. Settle for the one with a cable down the center of it. It looks like it will knit up nice.
Has anyone ever knitted just the cable in a different color? Is that possible???
I know if it is ya'll will know! It think this hat would be perfect in teal with the cable done in purple.

Monday I take DS to LeTourneau to iron out the rest of the details on his college. We have a scholarship, and 2 grants, but I think we may still need a student loan. :teehee:


Well, I should be working...I need to finish up a couple of websites so I can spend the next week or two knitting, spinning and finishing a couple of quilts.
Working is really cutting into my fiber time! :nono:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH Ouch!!! Please let us know what the MRI says. Stretches work wonders I found, lay on your back on the floor bring your knees to your chest, hug them to you and roll side to side. Doing that one leg at a time helps too. Good Luck!

Your basket weaving class sounds wonderful.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh Cyndi and WIHH... I am sorry you are hurting. That stinks, especially when you can't sleep. Cyndi, I would be taking that baby time as well. They are so precious and stay little such a short time. 

MamaJ... So, you are taking requests. I will send you my list.  I can't think beyond my current project.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I've been checking in on you all, but haven't had the time to post for awhile. I'm looking at sunshine on deep snow-and am glad to be indoors with all the chores done that need to be done (I do have on outdoor light to rewire, but it's just too chilly to do that until spring gets here-and who needs a dawn-to-dusk motion light anyway?)

I spent the two weeks of winter break working on finishing up all the UFOs in my knitting basket-and now I'm ready to begin serious spinning for the sweater my DS asked for last Christmas! I've got two bobbins done-just about 10 more to go for the sweater he picked out-that should take a bit of time... I was disappointed to find that the sweater I've been working on for me is sized much smaller than I accounted for...I should have measured my swatch more carefully. BUT, the good news is, it should fit my son's darling lovely. 

My middle daughter gave me a paid weekend of beginning weaving classes-to be done in early June (because I know that by then I'll be able to safely get the fifty miles there and back two days in a row-no snow on the mountain by then) I've already planned a spot for a loom....just haven't decided what type of loom I really want-or can really find the nerve to pay the money for. I would like a large floor loom like I remember in my grandmother's house.

You all seem to be busy with lots of projects- and now that I have a faster internet connection-thanks to one of the Recovery Acts for that-I can even see what you've done!

May you find peace, joy and love in the coming year, and may gratitude fill your heart for all the many things you are blessed to have received in the past year.
betty


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi People! Happy New Year! I hope everybody has a great year ahead of them for 2011!

I have been away from here since the beginning of the month and didn't realize it. Since Xmas Eve I have been so tired... I have actually spent time doing... nothing. Daydreaming about seeds and the garden.

We had the Big Thaw here, then it got super cold, and now we have ice, everywhere. It is *so* cold outside, and over the New Year holiday we had a lot of wind. Our tractor had winter fuel in it, but it still gelled up and we had to have a farmer neighbor help us with it. 

My Honey did a pyro show for the holiday at a farm up the road, our best friends. The crew did a great job and the show really impressed the crowd, they had never had such an experience up close before. All were our neighbors. People called to say they could be seen 3 or more miles away. But we really had to bundle up to be outside like that.

I got a All About Cotton spinning kit from Cotton Clouds for Xmas. So I have been watching the DVD about how to use a tahkli support spindle and draft properly. It's like being a beginner spinner all over again.

I am also going to knit a cowl from a pretty skein of artsy kinda yarn i spun up.

And yes, I WILL get around to posting about my new Majacraft Aura wheel. I felt I had to get used to the wheel before I could make useful comments about it fairly, and changing from single treadle use for 22 years to double treadle is a major change for me that I have to get the hang of.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Happy New Year! I'm finally up for air. Christmas retail season was better than expected for me (yeah!) and I'm finally getting a breather. I need to make lots of soap to restock but will have more time for knitting now though. I'll probably get a fair bit of knitting done at the market this next month lol. Things do tend to slow down quite a bit in January. I did manage to finish my DH's Cowichan styled sweater before Christmas. I don't like the collar, so I'm doing a new one and will switch out the one on there. It was a very quick knit since it is so bulky, it's all done in pencil roving and is very warm ; )
Now I need to finish this blasted Sylvi that I started OVER A YEAR ago for myself! I'm on the hood and that will take a day or so and then need to do the applique type petals on the back. I want to be done with it this month. I think I will do a small project next maybe a hat or something...although maybe I need a Cowichan too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

betty modin said:


> ....just haven't decided what type of loom I really want-or can really find the nerve to pay the money for. I would like a large floor loom like I remember in my grandmother's house.


Always good to hear from you Betty!

Check with AverageJo about a loom. She has one that she's willing to sell.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful sweater! I have one that I need to finish the sleeves on. WIHH I have a book by Pricilla Gibson Roberts about knitting Cowichan sweaters, history and examination of how they were traditionally made. Very interesting read. This is what I used when I designed mine. You are welcome to borrow my book if you think you would like to make one.

Betty great to hear from you.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> are all Cowichan's knit with a singles?


I'm not sure what is meant by singles...I don't spin (yet) but traditionally they would be done with roving... I used pencil rovings like you would use for thrumming.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Poking my head in here so I can find my way back in when I have something to say. Happy New Year to all of you.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Happy New Year to all!

Marchwind, I think I knit sort of like the lady you spoke of. My Mom taught me to knit with the right needle tucked under my arm pit - just like this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P51GByV0H2w[/ame]

I use only the heel of my right hand to slightly move the right needle in picking up each stitch. Make the "sign of the cross" with the needle tips as this lady does. Knitting and purling go very fast. I didn't know it had a name, "Irish Cottage Knitting"? 

My mom contracted TB when she was 16 and spent 3 years in the hospital. All her knitting was done sitting up in bed with lots of pillows behind and around her. She said this was just the most comfortable way to knit. (The end of the needle didn't keep catching on the pillows.)

When I knit in the round I tend to keep flapping my right elbow feeling a bit lost not being able to tuck the needle in there and get up a good head of steam 

It's fascinating to see the many different techniques. 

I'm taking a little break from knitting and have been spinning instead. I actually came across 2lbs of brown roving I'd forgotten all about! It was in one of those rubber totes up in the attic. Can't believe I could forget buying 2lbs of roving! It was Christmas all over again 

Pauline

PS, the sweater you linked to is beautiful!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I have this beret that I crocheted years ago, off white wool yarn. I look really pale in pale colors, so I thought, "I know, I'll Kool-aid dye it!" Well, one pack of grape Kool-aid was just not enough, it's still too pale. So I called dh on the phone, and he was actually AT the grocery store at that moment. I said, "Would you please pick me up a couple 3 or 4 packs of GRAPE KOOL-AID????" 

He






bought






grape






JELLO.





:indif:


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Nellie- haha hope he wasn't too nice and buy a half dozen or so


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It might work. Just make sure you rinse it really well.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Agree with Marchie, although if you have some food coloring in your pantry, you can mix up the blue & red with vinegar and water. 

Make sure your beret is wet and you give the yarn enough time to soak up all the dye. Blue is known to 'break' (which could make an interesting dye pattern!)


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My Fishermen's wool legwarmers are coming along great, one finished and the other begun.
I don't have the right size DPN's for the pattern, so I'm using two circs...two different colored circs so I don't get confused...~lol~...

The other day my son and I were on the front porch, my knitting was in my basket, we heard a real strange racket which took me half a second to recognize, Yup, Kitty Kat had taken off with my knitting, the racket was the metal circs rattling across the floor as she wound the knitting and yarn around a chair rung. If I had been using DPN's she would have undone what I had on the needles...Yay for circular needles!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

There is a free pattern for stirrup socks. I think they would make great leg warmers. 

Stirrup Socks


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marinemomtatt, I bet those fishermens knit leg warmers will be really warm. I can't wait to see a picture of them.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The yarn used for those stirrup socks is divine!!!!

I made my DIL some yoga socks using a pattern like that (they end just above the ankles)

I'm thinking Fishermen's wool even though purdy sure is hard on the hands...sucks all the moisture out of my skin.
The legwarmers are a K1 P1 for a row then P1 K1 for the next and I'm not knitting them long enough for slouch, they're more like hiker's gators.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Marinemomtatt, wouldn't Fisherman's actually add or at least not take moisture from your hands. I thought that Fisherman wool left some of the lanolin in the wool to help in the ability to repel water.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I finally finished the socks I was working on. I want to start another pair, but would like to do a pattern of some sort. I want to find a toe up pattern though. I would also like to make a hat for myself.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Good Morning everyone! I took an unwilling weekend away from the computer when my son dumped Kool Aid powder all over my laptop as I was making dinner - I missed hanging out here and at Ravelry, but I suppose the silver lining is that I spent time appreciating that white stuff we are buried under (with plenty more expected starting tomorrow!) and I got some cleaning that I had been avoiding done, rather than just the every day chores, AND DH helped me set up the benches for seed starting in the basement! This is a permanent installation, with cupoards and shelves and everything! not just sawhorses and plywood, like I usually do! LOL We are using the old metal cabinets from our kitchen, so there will be plenty of storage for flats and pots and tools and all the other things that tend to accumulate. We still need to hang the lights, and then I need to get my seed starting medium mixed up and put under the counter, but I am nearly ready to go! I just need to find a box of seeds from last year that has gone missing - all the others are here  - and finalize my orders from the catalogues. My budget is $120 for plants and seeds, and I am over by.... a lot. I need to go back through and hack out all the stuff I don't really need RIGHT NOW, but I want like a child wants every candy at the penny counter! I really thought I would be under - til the catalogues came. Well, God willing - I will have many more years to dream and scheme, so I need to trim down the lists and order. I should have that done today or tomorrow A.M. and then I will just have to wait for the orders. I have some petunias and onions and things I can start in a week or two so they will be big enough to go out at their respective times, and of course there is also all the knitting! I am oh, a little more than a third of the way done with my Linden Hat, and then I have a scarf and all those slippers I have been hiding from! Listen to me rattle on, I don't have a message board addiction, why do you ask?  Hope you are all well, and staying busy and happy! 

Jessie


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Here is a picture of my socks. I have washed them, but not blocked them yet.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very well done Marci! Now we need a picture of them on your feet.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Very well done Marci! Now we need a picture of them on your feet.


THey are a gift.  I already washed them.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Great socks! I LOVE socks!

Fishermen's wool...to my hands the wool feels as dry as a cheap acrylic. I don't feel any lanolin at all.

DIL and I spent yesterday looking for yarn, her grandmother wants me to make her some fingerless gloves, SIL wants some, her daughter wants some, DIL wants a new set since she's worn out the pair I made her for Yule 2009, One of these days/months/years I'll have to make me some...Guess I better get my name on the list...~lol~...


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry about the laptop incident, Jessie. 

We spent the weekend at our state's sheep people conference. Great time. We were in charge of the children's make it and take it session and taught needlefelting to 50 kids ranging in age from 5 to 65. We were told to expect 30, so we did some last-minute scrambling for supplies--needles, in particular. 

We offered them the choice of felting designs onto denim bags ($2.99 at the local craft store) or felting snowballs with designs on them. Of course, the kids branched out into 3D sculptures of lambs, etc. It was great, but I was glad there were 5 of us to help. We heard good comments the whole rest of the weekend.

Unfortunately, they always have such great breakout sessions at this conference, and we had to miss a few because we were busy with the kids. But our kids have enjoyed the make-it, take-its of other years, so we can take our turn, too.

Just finished 2010 bookwork up. Not fun, and I'm glad it's done.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I wanted to share an idea I had that worked for me. You will probably have already thought of it, but I just in case.... When I did the socks 2 at a time on the circulars, you have to keep your 2 yarn balls separate. Liat suggests you put them down on either side of you and switch. I put them both in a smallish basket that had a stationary handle in the middle. I had the yarn on either side of the handle. When I turned, in my knitting, I just had to flip the basket by the handle. It worked really well.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Worn out, physically and mentally. I think Rob is finally looking for an apartment so we can begin the end. He is down right awful at this point in time, which is not healthy for the little guy at all.
I finished a hat for the store and have another half finished OTN. Still plugging along on a pair of socks for me. I dislike knitting socks, but love wearing them so I keep at it. Going to cast on another Moebius Cowl soon as well.
Getting more snow, which I can do without. Got the seed starting light set up and setting up for breeding some Easter bunnies.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

yankeeterrier said:


> Worn out, physically and mentally. I think Rob is finally looking for an apartment so we can begin the end. He is down right awful at this point in time, which is not healthy for the little guy at all.
> I finished a hat for the store and have another half finished OTN. Still plugging along on a pair of socks for me. I dislike knitting socks, but love wearing them so I keep at it. Going to cast on another Moebius Cowl soon as well.
> Getting more snow, which I can do without. Got the seed starting light set up and setting up for breeding some Easter bunnies.


Hugs to you. I'm sorry you've had such a hard time. Keep knitting; it's good for the soul...


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Echoing what weever (who always know exactly what to say) said, yankeeterrier. Stay safe and well.

Mrs H, love the socks.

Now, all the Northerners can laugh -- we're iced in in South Carolina with our second storm of the season. We had 4 inches of light snow but then got an inch of freezing rain on top of it. The power is on and all is well but even tho I was born and raised in the North -- it's cold down here! Thank goodness I made some wool socks!

And at least I'm keeping busy -- I made 23 hats last week for a missionary.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I got a new circular needle for Christmas. I was going to do my next project on it and I can't find it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> I got a new circular needle for Christmas. I was going to do my next project on it and I can't find it.


Check your bra, Marcie 

What!! Not everyone puts little odds and ends that need safe keeping in the convenient chest holder???

ound:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Well, I found it!!! It was in the drawer it was supposed to be in, but had become jammed along the side and was not in the pile. 

You ladies crack me up.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Not all of us have that convenient place to hide thing  WIHH I think that is a Texas thing. We have many passengers who are from Texas and they all seem to keep their phones in their bras.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

yankeeterrier said:


> Worn out, physically and mentally. I think Rob is finally looking for an apartment so we can begin the end. He is down right awful at this point in time, which is not healthy for the little guy at all.


I just saw this. I am so sorry. Big hugs!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yankeeterrier, hugs to you. I hope things work out as best as they can


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

yankeeterrier said:


> Worn out, physically and mentally. I think Rob is finally looking for an apartment so we can begin the end. He is down right awful at this point in time, which is not healthy for the little guy at all.
> I finished a hat for the store and have another half finished OTN. Still plugging along on a pair of socks for me. I dislike knitting socks, but love wearing them so I keep at it. Going to cast on another Moebius Cowl soon as well.
> Getting more snow, which I can do without. Got the seed starting light set up and setting up for breeding some Easter bunnies.


Hang in there, hugs and prayers to you. Now you can start thinking different, because the beginning of the end is in sight. You will feel better soon, I am sure. I have been down this road...and like previously said, knit away and sooth your soul and hug that little boogieman lots. :kissy:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Not all of us have that convenient place to hide thing  WIHH I think that is a Texas thing. We have many passengers who are from Texas and they all seem to keep their phones in their bras.


Probably right - see it is so hot here you don't usually have pockets and/or bags to put things in. And when your in the garden with a tank top and skivies on you need your phone! 


Speaking of - I have had snow on the ground for almost a WEEK!!!! A WEEK!!!

I think h*ll has frozen over


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

mamajohnson said:


> Speaking of - I have had snow on the ground for almost a WEEK!!!! A WEEK!!!
> 
> I think h*ll has frozen over



Are y'all saying that North East Texas is h*ll?

ound:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

weever said:


> Are y'all saying that North East Texas is h*ll?
> 
> ound:


LOL! Only in August and September!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi everyone! Nice to catch up with what's going on with the HT fiber folks. 

Canadiangirl, your sweater is lovely! Now I want some pencil roving. Is it just thin strips of roving, or is it made denser than regular roving so it will hold together better? I have some Shetland fleeces that I'd like to have turned into pencil roving, if I can find a fiber mill to do it.

Holiday knitting is over, so I just started a project for myself: the Oblique sweater pattern I found on Ravelry (http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall07/PATToblique.html). It looks attractive and comfortable and warm. I've only done 2" of ribbing so far, but have high hopes of finishing before the cold weather is gone. I think it's been two years since I've knit anything for myself, so I feel both indulgent and industrious.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh Drats....I just found a knitting project that I JUST HAVE TO DO!
I have so much to do, so many folks waiting for their gloves and my legwarmers half done but I HAVE TO DO THIS! http://still-flying.net/images/themessage/index.php?image=themessage088.jpg 
I HAVE TO KNIT JAYNE COBB'S (Adam Baldwin) hat
We LOVE the Firefly series and the Serenity movie and my guys love the knit hat in "The Message" episode. My Vet. Marine wants one, my husband wants one and of course I want one...and as soon as my brother and his wife find out that we have hats they'll want me to make them hats also.
I found the pattern at http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=19076.20

I must sell some honey and/or eggs so I can go buy the yarn and size 10 1/2 circs and DPN's.
Why do I do this to myself?...I'm trying not to think about a sweater I saw in one of the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have you seen the Golden Compus? There are some wonderful knits in that movie too. Have fun with this and make sure you take pictures so we get to see them, preferably on family members


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

ajaxlucy said:


> Now I want some pencil roving. Is it just thin strips of roving, or is it made denser than regular roving so it will hold together better? I have some Shetland fleeces that I'd like to have turned into pencil roving, if I can find a fiber mill to do it.


Yes pencil rovings are thin strips -5 together- but I used all of them. It was the only commercial rovings available around here. http://www.briggsandlittle.com/wool/products.asp?id=yarn&PROD=90003


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's what Ive been up to this past week.
Remember back in the spring when I was trying to decide about buying some prepared fibers from the yarn store when I worked there. I ended up buying a colorway called Redwood Forest, it is Merino







[/url] Merino - Redwood forest by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

I've been working on my chunky spinning







[/url] Redwood forest by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

Then there is this; a Camel and wool blend. You can't see the colors too well, the tan of the Camel down and a light demin blue. This was about 8 oz. spun thin. I'm going to try to get some better pictures of this one. I'm thinking of plying it with either a fawn angora or an caramel colored silk







[/url] fine spun camel wool blend by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

This is my new boy, Dougal (Gaelic for dark stranger), he is about 8 mos.mostly white with tri-colored accents.







[/url] Dougal II by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Dougal and the yarn are gorgeous!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

marinemomtatt said:


> I found the pattern at http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=19076.20


Hey! I'm on Craftster too!

Had a great time today with JDog, FR's wife Lori, their daughters and one of their sons, and Dawndra's daughter. They sure had a car full but were able to take home a 4 legged friend! My pup, Tilly, previously named Lily, after FR & Lori's daughter since they were both born on the same day.

We visited and ate and visited and toured the out buildings and spun and ate some more. It was a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to the next time!

Dougal's a handsome collie. The yarn is quite pretty also. Sure would love to feel the camel!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oooh, gorgeous dog! Lovely yarn, too--very nice!

Off to work, though the schools are cancelled this morning. Why don't adults get snow days?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I finished DD's socks!









Now I need to do some for youngest DS - he is feeling left out.
And I found some shetland yarn that is calling out to be a shawl for me. Just haven't found the right pattern yet. Most of the ones I have are lacy patterns, and I think it needs a more substantial pattern.

Also - a friend of mine came out over the summer to visit and saw my knitting, and has been inspired to pick up her knitting. She had not knitted in 20 years or so. I am packing up a 'care package' for her, she is very excited with the first item and lacks needles and yarn. Since I have way tons of both, I will send her something to play with. 
(yes - I am enabling and recruiting another fiber-holic!)


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Marchwind, the yarn and Dougal are wonderful! I have such a weakness for collies. My 2 are currently wandering the house in search of crumbs from the 3 yo's lunch! Mamaj, my DD just walked by and asked if I could make her some socks like that - they were deemed "awesome!" 


I am finally getting somewhere with my hat. Darn persnickety long tail cast on. (Darn amateur knitter...  )

Jessie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Jessie, that is an easy sock pattern! I found it in the winter Knitsimple magazine. I used a self striping yarn, I think (not sure and don't have the label) it was patons superwash yarn.
Glad your making progress on that hat!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I finished my Sylvie sweater!!! I'll get DH to take a pic of it tomorrow. I am very pleased with it even though it took so long lol. Now I am having some anxiety over what to cast on next. hmmmm.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats on the Sylvi. Talk about an ambitious sweater to knit!Can hardly wait to see it!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats! I have that one in my "somday" queue, it is beautiful. Can't wait to see pics!

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ooooooo, can't wait to see it Canadiangirl, how wonderful. I bet it feels good to have it finally finished. Join in our KAL as your next project. We are taking nominations right now.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Loved, LOVED the yarn and the dog. 

Cyndi, sounds like ya'll had a great day. 

Canadiangirl, I am really looking forward to seeing pictures. I want to make a sweater for me some day, but I need to be a lot better than I am now. 

I am just finishing a pair of baby socks. All I have left is the stretchy bind off.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I just finished a pair of baby socks made from left over sock yarn. They look funny without feet in them, but I don't have a baby handy to model them.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

So cute, Mrs. H!

Jessie


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I used Liat Gat's 2 hour pattern. It took me a bit more than 2 hours probably (I did not do them all at one time), but it sure went quick!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What a great way to use up odds and ends of yarns. Very cute!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marci,
Those look great, even without baby feet in them!

It's bitter cold this morning. School has a 2 hour delay.

Gas prices have been yo-yoing between $3.09 - $3.15 a gallon for regular the past 10 days. I'm staying put and working on fiber. I stay warmer & save on gas money to boot!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Ok here is the "Sylvi"- I'd like to say that I had never done cables before the Irish Hiking Scarf KAL. I like doing small projects that add new skills like socks and scarves. They do give confidence to try other things. Although this looks like a complicated pattern it wasn't too bad. That being said I did rip back several times lol. Several is definitely more than 2 haha


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Just beautiful Canadiangirl! Wonderful job!

Jessie


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

WOW!!!!!!! That is absolutely breath taking. I love the design in it and that it is all the same color. You did a fantastic job!!!! :bow: :happy: :clap: :goodjob:


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'm glad it's done but am feeling a little post partem depression. I did a few crochet soap savers last night and I'll bring them to market tomorrow. Cute pattern that did up quickly http://www.crazysockscrochet.blogspot.com/2010/05/crochet-pattern-textured-soap-saver.html
My local yarn shop has closed down :Bawling: and I need to go get some nice baby type yarn. I think I'll do a baby blanket next, practice some lace maybe. Along with whatever we do for a KAL. I'm waiting to see what pattern wins with excitement -seriously I am -lol I'm such a nerd.
The farmer's market is a little slow this time of year so I manage to get a bit done when I'm there, so good time to pick up bigger projects. Speaking of which I need to get up early so best be off to bed. Here's hoping everyone has dry itchy skin, I make lots of $ selling soap and can come home with some new stash ; )


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow! Love the red. Congratulations on the accomplishment, that is quite the feat


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

First lambs of the season: http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2011/01/waitings-over.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations! This seems so early in the season. Love the babies!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I would like to try something *SIMPLE* with cables. I don't want it to be huge either. Any suggestions?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> Wow! Love the red. Congratulations on the accomplishment, that is quite the feat


It is a bit early, but we need these babies to be ready for the July fairs, so...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How many are you expecting Weever? I wonder will they bounce around in the snow like they do in the grass? I love when the lambs do all that bouncing and dancing. More pictures, please


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm at a work conference today and tomorrow--you'll have to wait for pics 'til the weekend, likely. 

And we keep them inside until it's more springish. Once we lost one in the snow, and we've never gotten over it. Okay. I'VE never gotten over it.

We have around 30 Suffolks that are due over the next 3-4 weeks. Then a little break, and around 120 Polypays will start in late March. Yeah, we're nuts.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Thanks WIHH. I will try the hat pattern first.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Sleet on top of snow this morning. Hubby just left for farmer's market (indoor, thank goodness!) and I am just home from bringing son to robotics practice. I've got the heater on in the "studio" (a converted cinder block chicken coop) and I plan to cut up material for rugs as long as I can hold out. But first, some coffee...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FA for February is up. Please post there from now on. Thanks! Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4903809#post4903809


----------

